# Nachrüstung Jalousiesteuerung mit Windalarm



## bischofchri (9 Mai 2018)

Hallo an die Community!


Ein Bekannter von mir hat mich, da ich handwerklich und technisch keine zwei linken Hände habe, ob ich ihm denn nicht helfen könne eine Steuerung für seine Jalousie mit Windalarm zu machen. Technische Erfahrung habe ich jedoch in anderen Bereichen und noch nie etwas mit Loxone gemacht. Mich interessiert jedoch die Materie und denke, dass es durchaus machbar ist mit den nötigen Informationen


Hier ein paar Infos:
Das Haus hat bis jetzt keine Loxone, KNX, oder sonst eine automatisierende Anlage, es dreht sich hier rein darum die Jalousien so zu steuern, dass sie eben bei starkem Wind automatisch hochfährt um nicht beschädigt zu werden.


Meine Frage nun an die Community:
Welches System bzw vermutlich reichen einzelne Bausteine, eignen sich hier am besten? Welche Schritte müssten gesetzt werden?


Ich erwarte mir hier natürlich keine Step by Step Anleitung, doch wäre ein Feed aus Meinungen und Informationen sehr hilfreich! Ich bin Webentwickler von Beruf und das Thema Smart Home interessiert mich sehr doch von Elektronik habe ich noch nicht viel Ahnung, leider. Deshalb wollte ich mich an eine erfahrene Community wenden 


Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus und freue mich auf Inspiration und Information!


----------



## hucki (9 Mai 2018)

Zunächst ist die Frage, ob die Jalusien (es ist doch von mehreren die Sprache?) schon irgendwo zentral verbunden oder zumindest elektrisch zentral verfügbar sind oder ob alle dezentral von Zimmer zu Zimmer (Stromkreis zu Stromkreis) verteilt angeschlossen sind?

Bei letzteren Fall muss man dann schauen, wie man die Steuerbefehle der Windsensorik auf die einzelnen Jalusien verteilt bekommt.
Funk wäre dann vlt. eine Möglichkeit. Mag aber auch nicht jeder.


Wäre also erst mal gut zu wissen, wie der momentane Anschluss aussieht.
Ob es vielleicht schon Zentralfunktionen gibt oder nicht.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (10 Mai 2018)

Hallo Bischofchri,

ohne genau zu wissen, wie die Verkabelung aussieht und ob ihr eventuell komplett neue Leitungen ziehen wollt, ist das recht schwer, somit solltest du die Punkte von hucki mal beantworten.

Ich gebe hier mal den Input zum Eltako-System, das geht per enOcean:

- Rollladen Aktor: FSB61NP-230V
- Multifunktions-Sensorrelais: FMSR14
- Eltako Wetterstation: Multisensor MS

Damit geht das ganze ohne Wände aufkloppen, vorausgesetzt die bisherige Verkabelung passt. 

Soweit mein Input.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## GLT (11 Mai 2018)

Loxone benötigt eine Sternverkabelung zu den Motoren; ist die nicht gegeben wird es teuer, gerade mit Loxone.

Wenn ihr auf Funk zurückkommen müsstet, wäre EnOcean oder KNX-RF der gewerbliche Ansatz.
Der Privatier greift gerne auf Homematic zurück.

BTW - Loxone wäre für mich nie eine Lösung!


----------



## bischofchri (24 Juli 2018)

Danke für die Inputs das Projekt ist kurz auf Eis gelegt worden, aber hier Mal ein paar Laieninfos:

Es handelt sich um eine Standard Jalousieverkabelung und bis auf zwei wären auch alle zentral erreichbar (darunter verstehe ich dass alle Jalousien an einer Stelle geschalten werden können, natürlich auch mit separatem Schalter für jede). Angestrebt wird etwas in folgender Art und Weise:

An der Fassade soll ein Windsensor angebracht werden der per Funk die Aktoren anspricht. Danke also schon im voraus für die Produktempfehlung ich denke so etwas könnte die Lösung sein.


----------

